

Swiss to offer spy-proof cloud - Daviey
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/03/swisscom-cloud-idUSL5N0IM1XR20131103

======
Daviey
A related article: [http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/switzerland-wants-to-
offer-...](http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/switzerland-wants-to-offer-the-
world-a-spy-proof-cloud)

